# Cameras



## 1Kenny (Jul 29, 2007)

What kind of cameras are being used buy you guys. The movies on here are great and the sound of the little engines is quite impressive.

Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi Kenny,
I use a Fuji S5000, this model has now been discontinued but the later versions are even better, and cheaper.
On a small 128mb card I can get over 3 minutes of good quality video and sound, plus I never have to use flash in my workshop for stills, it works great in lo-lite, just using the standard flo-tubes in my shop.

John


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have a Canon powershot A70, its been a great camera. It uses AA batteries but I run rechargeables. I get about 400 pictures per charge.

I have taken 6,775 pictures with mine.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 29, 2007)

I use a Kodak EasyShare Z760  
It's only drawback is the videos are in Quicktime format, so I have to 
convert them to mpeg to make them more accessable.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 8, 2008)

CC and Marv,

Thanks for your advise on a suitable camera :bow:

I chose the Canon over the Fuji because it has a camera operated lens cover. Both were around the same price had more functions than I could (a) understand or (b) will ever use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The model is Canon Powershot SX100IS 8mp and 10 times optical zoom

The new taken with the old






Best Regards
Bob


----------



## wareagle (Nov 8, 2008)

These days, it is getting harder to buy a_ bad_ camera, though if you are looking at the no name cheapos than you are in for what you pay for. The P&S cameras take phenominal pictures. As far as one manufacturer having a better camera than the other, with the majors they are very comparable to each other. The difference is in the features and price for getting the bells and whistles.

Bob, you should be pleased with yours!


----------



## rake60 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice camera Bob!

Mine is getting a little tired. Actually I bought it for my wife as a Christmas present about 4 years ago.
It works very well for my pictures and videos.






Last year for Christmas I bought her a new one.




It takes MUCH better pictures and the video quality is amazing!
Lets see if I can remember her exact words.
_*"The first time I see oily fingerprints on THIS camera..."*_

OK, I DO remember the words but they are just too horrible to put into type!





  :big: 

Rick


----------



## dsquire (Nov 8, 2008)

Rick

Does that mean that your are extra careful and be sure to wipe all the fingerprints off if you have a weak moment and use it? ;D

Cheers
Don


----------



## rake60 (Nov 8, 2008)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> Rick
> 
> Does that mean that your are extra careful and be sure to wipe all the fingerprints off if you have a weak moment and use it? ;D
> 
> ...



Well Don, The fuzzy dice hanging from the rear view mirror of her Jeep are NOT organic.
That must mean I haven't been caught with it yet... 

Rick


----------



## Maryak (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks for the good words about my new camera, (justified to MrsM as a combined BD & Xmas prezzy).

Next week will see how good the old operator is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 8, 2008)

I would love to have a DSLR but cant talk myself into sending the money I have a couple of Minolta film SLRs but do not use them.
Tin


----------



## Cedge (Nov 9, 2008)

Tin
Go for it. I shoot with a Sony A100 DSLR and it's been an absolute joy. The ability to shoot several hundred shots at a show and not have to develop any film is something you'll get hooked on fast. Digits are cheap and today's printers give photo quality prints when you want them, for mere pennies.

Steve


----------



## wareagle (Nov 9, 2008)

Ya just got to love DLSR camaras! A regular digital point and shoot camera can do a lot of things these days. A good photo is easily within reach of anyone, such as this:





_This is my lathe. There are many like it, but this one is mine._ 




Now take a DSLR camera with a bulb esposure, a dark room and a LED pin light, and you can get this:





_This photo is a product of having a boring night, a pen light and a DSLR camera. Add in one clown (me) and something like this may turn up._

In the shop for "action" photos, I am using a simple P&S camera. It does just fine for that task and is well sutied for the environment (small, easy to handle, ease of use). I would not use a DSLR in the shop environment on a day in and day out basis. They do take great photos, but for the purposes of documenting machining steps and parts a DSLR is in my opinion too big and expensive to manage in the shop.

My DLSR is a tool needed for my chosen profession. There are many times when I need to get a picture of something that is too far away to get with a P&S camera, so having the ability to change lenses becomes an important feature. It has been out tothe shop one time, and the above is one of about a half dozen pictures taken with it. Also, it comes in handy for gettng action shots of Mini-Me, and can easily irritate SWMBO when it is aimed in her direction. ;D


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Nov 9, 2008)

On the subject of SLR cameras: I have been using an Exacta VX since 1955 with a bunch of lenses
and not having that ability with a digital ( a Fuji 2600Z and a Kodak Z710 ) is always a problem. 
It seems I can never have the right combination of magnification and working distance. Sur wish I 
could convert the Exacta to digital. 
  ...lew...


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 11, 2008)

I have to say that DSLR Camera's are in a totally different league ???













I was a little lucky after my Springer's flushed these guys  ........ but to be fair ............ with a "point and press" I would just have been left with pictures of the undergrowth :

CC


----------



## jack404 (Nov 11, 2008)

CC 
i see we have very different ideas when it comes to "point and press" when it comes to ducks 





nice pics though


----------



## Mcgyver (Nov 11, 2008)

> I would not use a DSLR in the shop environment on a day in and day out basis



mine sees more shop use than anything else, the ability to focus is the biggy imo. that and slapping on a macro attachment. oh yeah and the electronic remote. use it all the time, everything, i mean everything done on a tripod 99% of the time without flash. 

also sees out door service

shots from this summer

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b201/michael0100/G bay/Gbay1.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b201/michael0100/G bay/fishingadusk.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b201/michael0100/G bay/gb2.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b201/michael0100/G bay/gb3.jpg
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b201/michael0100/G bay/theyoungest.jpg

kids are mine


----------



## Cedge (Nov 11, 2008)

CC, Mcgyver
Nice shootin'!!! You've tapped into one of my other money absorbing hobbies.

A few of mine...
http://www.power-photoimpact.com/photos/index.htm

Steve


----------



## Mcgyver (Nov 11, 2008)

Georgian Bay makes it easy 

nice work, I like that B&W of mill especially


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice artwork Steve. Thanks for sharing it with us. Your photos, I'm sure, have interesting stories behind them.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Maryak (Nov 11, 2008)

If only I could take photos like that..... If only I could........ If...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











CC, Cedge, Mcgyver, thanks for sharing

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 11, 2008)

Bob,
If I could find and post Emoticons like the ones you do, I'd be a happy guy for sure.  :big: :big: :big:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Maryak (Nov 11, 2008)

Phil,

Here's one link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://anchoredbygrace.com/smileys/smileys1.html

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Cedge (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks guys... it's the cameras. I just push the little button thingy...LOL

Phil...
Click on the images and a larger version with the story will pop up. You're right... each one has its own tale.

Steve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 11, 2008)

Trying my best to stay away from this thread. I have a real desire to own a DSLR in a bad way. Had a SLR and that was my hobby for a long time. A DSLR just seems to make sense.

Eric


----------



## dsquire (Nov 12, 2008)

Cedge

Had a look at your link. Love those pictures especially what you have done with some of them, like the trees for example.

As a teenager, I had a 50 Merc with 56 OHV V8 painted red. That picture brought back memories. Very nice work.

Cheers :bow:

Don


----------



## dsquire (Nov 12, 2008)

Mcgyver 

As a kid and teenager we lived in Midland and spent many weekend exploring by boat out of Midland on Georgian Bay. The fishing, the camping the scenery and the history, its all there to be found. Thanks for sharing. Your pictures bring back many fond memories.

Cheers :bow:

Don


----------



## Cedge (Nov 12, 2008)

Don
Glad to rekindle a good memory. You've just had a peek at a past life. I spent many an enjoyable hour exploring new graphics techniques. Then I discovered metal...LOL

Steve


----------

